

reddit.com/r/ModerationLog/search?q=snowden - shill
http://www.reddit.com/r/ModerationLog/search?q=snowden&restrict_sr=on&sort=new&t=all

======
ireadqrcodes
only old posts in the search
[http://www.reddit.com/search?q=snowden](http://www.reddit.com/search?q=snowden)

